# Won't write.



## fitzman163 (Jan 25, 2010)

I made my first Fountain Pen a few weeks ago (Retro) it worked fine until it ran out of ink. I replaced the original cartridge with a new one from PSI it wrote very poorly at first now it won't write period.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 25, 2010)

First, dump the kit or supplier-provided cartridges.  Get some "name brand" cartridges.  Then read the "Behind the Nib" series of articles in the IAP Library.  Between the two you should be able to solve your problem.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 25, 2010)

Of course, I COULD suggest Private Reserve cartridges from Exotics!!!

But, they probably wouldn't write either.  Sounds like you need to take the refill off and run warm (NOT HOT) water through your nib and feeder.  Something is probably blocking it.  IF you are ambitious, remove the feeder assembly and give it a thorough washing (Plug the drain!!!!, use soft toothbrush, if you like)

Should work...

(Posted before I saw Lou's answer!!!)


----------



## juteck (Jan 25, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Sounds like you need to take the refill off and run warm (NOT HOT) water through your nib and feeder. .......Plug the drain


 
another vote for this one...also on plugging the drain.......I lost a feed to a Levenger pen I was cleaning......drains were clear, p-trap was empty, feed was gone.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, sounds like it needs to be cleaned...


----------



## bitshird (Jan 25, 2010)

I second Ed's recommendation for Private Reserve once you've cleaned the gunk out of the feed.


----------



## fitzman163 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the help I will try your advice.


----------



## jskeen (Jan 26, 2010)

Another option for cleaning is to use a syringe popped over the nipple in the back to (gently) force a few teaspoons of windex or warm water through the section.  You can also use the small 1 or 2 oz plastic squeeze bottles from michaels or hobby lobby (in the paint section) to keep a supply of windex on hand.  The ones I have came from one place or the other, and the id of the hole in the tip is a perfect snap fit over the nipple in the back of the section.  This is probably better for flushing out pens before shipping, or when changing ink colors, though.  If it's really clogged, might as well take it apart and clean it out for sure.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll second both Lou and Ed's advise.


----------

